# Speedcubers in Quebec?



## Zeyofa (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everybody!
Me and my friend RubikRem want to create a Speedcube Club in Quebec/Canada! We principally talk french but we can also talk english 

So if you're interested well comment this thread and give us your name, then we'll ad you on Facebook


----------



## rubikrem (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, we've also got a facebook group if you'd like to join  Only people from quebec/canada though !


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2013)

rubikrem said:


> Yup, we've also got a facebook group if you'd like to join  Only people from quebec/canada though !



What's the group?


----------



## Akiro (Oct 16, 2013)

rubikrem said:


> Yup, we've also got a facebook group if you'd like to join  Only people from quebec/canada though !



Ouais, je suis curieux moi aussi!


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 17, 2013)

Sa s'appelle Speedcubing CAN  on va changer le nom et on va vous ajouter si vous voulez  faites juste nous donner vos noms Facebook 
It's called Speedcubing CAN  were gonna change the name and add you if you wish  you just need to give us your Facebook names


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2013)

Zeyofa said:


> Sa s'appelle Speedcubing CAN  on va changer le nom et on va vous ajouter si vous voulez  faites juste nous donner vos noms Facebook
> It's called Speedcubing CAN  were gonna change the name and add you if you wish  you just need to give us your Facebook names



Mon nom Facebook est le même que mon profile WCA.


----------



## 13enj (Dec 18, 2013)

Could you guys add me? Benjamin Caron


----------



## NathanWalsh (Dec 31, 2013)

Mon nom facebook c'est Nathan Walsh(même photo de profil que sur ce site), ce serait un plaisir d'être ajouté


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Jan 8, 2014)

Mon nom sur Facebook est Zakary Kamal Ismail mais je trouve pas le nom de votre groupe.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 9, 2014)

AHAAA  BONJURE! J'mappel le ross! je aime to mange le rubik's cube!  HONHONHON! 

jk jk jk


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> AHAAA  BONJURE! J'mappel le ross! je aime to mange le rubik's cube!  HONHONHON!
> 
> jk jk jk



...


----------



## Jaeronimo (Jan 12, 2014)

Salut! Moi c'est Jérôme Céesse sur facebook.


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everybody!
Omg. Rubikrem just sent me the link of this post I made and that I forgot. I'll create the group immediatly and I'll try to find you on Facebook  The name will be: Qc Cube!
Oh, and by the way, my name's Gab 

See you later!

********************

Re-bonjour à tous!
Ouf. Rubikrem vient de m'envoyer le lien de ce statut que j'avais publié puis oublié. Je crée un groupe sur-le-champ et je tenterai de vous trouver sur Facebook  Le nom sera: Qc Cube!
Au fait, mon nom est Gab 

A+!


----------

